# slow internet start up? windows xp



## spcgloc (Feb 19, 2007)

Here is the problem..............

As soon as i open internet explorer it pops up but it takes about two minutes before i can start to surf the internet. I guess i got a virus but dont know how to fix it. I've installed Spybot Search & Destroy and Ad-Aware SE both seem to scan and find some cookie viruses but after i clean them and start all over it says that there are no viruses found. Yet when i start up a new window for the internet it still takes two minutes before i can surf. Once i can surf everything seems to be in working order. Whats wrong???????????????


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

hi and welcome 

what is the homepage set to? (as in the first page IE opens to)

Does your internet work fine after that?

what is your setup? ie cable internet > modem < PC or internet > modem > router < PC


----------



## spcgloc (Feb 19, 2007)

My home page is set to www.google.com. well after the two minute pause yes it works just fine but i dont remember any pause at all. my set up is cable internet.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You do have a router inbetween the modem and your PC?


----------



## spcgloc (Feb 19, 2007)

yes i do


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK, it could be one of two things:

1) your router is slow to respond
2) it's a software issue.

When you did the Spybot and Ad-Aware scans, did you do any virus scans with an anti-virus program, like AVG or Norton?

Also which router do you have?


----------



## spcgloc (Feb 19, 2007)

Sorry to respond late but im at work ill respond when i can thanks. But anyway um when i did the scans i thought that, thats what the program was for (anti-virus)? I guess i dont know the difference. hmm....


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Spybot and AdAware are both spyware tools. You still need an anti-virus program.. I have had good success using the free AVG by Grisoft... You can download it from
www.grisfoft.com: or www.download.com.. It is free but you may have to do some hunting to find it on the site.
Vicks


----------



## spcgloc (Feb 19, 2007)

Awsome thanks! So what are purpose of spybot and adaware vs AVG?


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I understand that the SB/Adaware both help prevent sites from installing spy ware on your computer (this allows companies to track your searches and even take over your computer and use it to send junk on to others) 
Anti-virus, keeps viruses, worms etc. off your computer that can infect your computer and cause operating troubles, even disabling it. A few years ago my daughter got a virus on her computer and it took me about 6 hrs. of searching, etc to remove it.. she had let her anti-virus program expire.... I installed the free AVG on it and she has had no more trouble.
Good luck... 
Vicks


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Oh, also, once you install the antivirus, run it immediately in the normal way, then reboot your computer in safe mode and re run it. (the other two also will sometimes find something in the safe mode that are not found normally.)
Vicks


----------



## spcgloc (Feb 19, 2007)

I will do as you say. Thank you once again.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

www.majorgeeks.com has the setup file. (Under Antivirus on the left menu)

Spybot S&D and Ad-aware does not prevent it, rather detect it. If you want prevent it, SpywareBlaster is the way to go IMHO


----------



## spcgloc (Feb 19, 2007)

is it free?


----------



## spcgloc (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh sorry by the way i have a cable modem then from the modem it goes straight to my pc. running a AVG right now see if this will cure my slow internet start up.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

yes it is free.

Also try changing the homepage to something else, like www.msn.com. If that doesn't work, then set it as a blank page. If your program opens up quickly then there is one test we can do.

1) change the homepage back to www.google.com
2) go to this site to find out how to edit your HOSTS file.
3) at the section where it tells you where you can edit the file (below the 127.0.0.1 entry) put this (the bold line) in:

127.0.0.1 localhost
*209.85.165.104 www.google.com*

then save the file. Restart your browser. If it goes quicker than before, then there is a problem with your DNS server, which is your ISP.


----------



## spcgloc (Feb 19, 2007)

will try that when i get home and post you with updates thanks again


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: good luck.


----------

